# Stuxnet-Wurm kann Industrieanlagen steuern



## Newsfeed (16 September 2010)

Der Wurm kann nicht nur die Visualisierungssysteme in Anlagen infizieren, sondern sogar die etwa zur Pumpen- oder Ventilsteuerung eingesetzten speicherprogrammierbaren Steuerungen (SPS) manipulieren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

